# Lamb and Beef Gyro Fatty with homemade tzatziki



## worktogthr (Nov 8, 2014)

I got a good deal a couple of months back on some ground lamb. So I mixed up favorite recipe for gyro loaf:

1 egg, lightly beaten
6 garlic cloves, minced
3 tablespoons dried oregano
1-1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 pound ground lamb
1 pound ground beef

Put it in a ziplock and rolled it out.  Stuffed it with feta, spinach, and roasted red peppers.













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 8, 2014






Wrapped it in plastic a threw it in the freezer.  Thawed it out and by last night it was ready to go.  Here she is ready for the heat:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 8, 2014






Smoked it hot and fast with indirect heat on the weber and some cherry wood.  Aiming for about 350 but the wind was making it very hard to keep the temps down.  Probably used a little too much coal.  Probably in the 400 range.  

Smoked for about an hour and change and here it is off the smoker:












image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 8, 2014






A little darker on the outside than I hoped for.  And now for the cut down the middle:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 8, 2014






And the plated pic:













image.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Nov 8, 2014






Overall, the taste was great!  Would have liked it to be a little juicier.  Lower cooking  temp and  a bacon wrap could have helped the moisture.  It was definitely worth repeating with some minor modifications.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks awesome wt, now that had to be tasty !  :beercheer:

:points1:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 8, 2014)

Tasty looking fatty! Great idea! Nice Smoke and POINTS!


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words and the points!


----------

